# Video: Palm Beach freedive spearfishing March 19-20, 2011



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Beautiful conditions for freedive spearfishing off of Palm Beach over the weekend. On Saturday we did a beach dive and shot a couple triggerfish, a mangrove snapper, a sheepshead. Also encountered several large nurse sharks along the way. On sunday we started in the bluewater and got a mahi (that a bull shark also wanted). On the reefs we got a yellow jack and a nice cobia that was shot off the back of a stingray. Both days large groupers were numerous, but out of season. Here is the video:

http://www.vimeo.com/21313763


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

those are some great videos, cant wait to get my diving license


----------



## cwitty (May 10, 2008)

great job


----------



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. Fishing has been pretty fun here the last few weeks


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Great video. What is the music?


----------



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

adp29934 said:


> Great video. What is the music?


Thanks! It is Summer Madness by Kool & the Gang.


----------

